# Startup - screen dont work



## dram (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello. I saw many subject's about startup but don't work for me;(

Look:

This screen what i want to run after system startup : 

```
screen -A -m -d  -S zombie hlds_l/hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 32 +exec server.cfg +map de_inferno
```

This "screen" don't work when i run it in terminal ...

This screen works if i'm in the dir where is "hlds_run" then input


```
screen -A -m -d  -S zombie ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 32 +exec server.cfg +map de_inferno
```

I tryed with full path but it's dont work too 

Help me please


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 7, 2012)

Where did you get this command?  What are you expecting it to do?


----------



## dram (Oct 7, 2012)

```
cd /usr/hlds/hlds_zombie/hlds_l/
screen -A -m -d  -S zombie ./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 32 +exec server.cfg +map de_inferno
```
start.sh

./start.sh working

but

ee /etc/crontab >


```
@reboot /usr/hlds/hlds_zombie/start.sh
```

don't starts screen

This command start's my server


----------

